# stopping bleeding on hoof.



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

:help2 I was trimming and cut my does hoof to much and it started bleeding (She moved while I was cutting). How do I get it to stop and what else do I need to do?


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

For bad bleeders I hook up my disbudding iron and cauterize it. Works great.
Otherwise hold pressure on it until it stops or almost stops. I keep Kopertox or something like that to put on it.
I have used WoundKote also. I have even used Furall.
You may need to give some Banamine if it hurts her a lot.
I watch it and give antibiotics if it seems necessary. But, usually not.
On one especially bad one years ago I ended up soaking a folded up paper towel in 7% iodine and wrapping he toe in it. then I took duct tape and taped it all up around her foot as it was so muddy out. The next day I checked it and it was find. I think I wrapped it again for another day then took it off. She did fine.
Les


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, I got it to stop. First time Ive done that so I freaked out a little. :blush


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

It happens. I have one move and I cut her foot really bad I mean really bad. Doctored it up and she had a nice limp, but she got over it pretty fast. Some of the time they move just right and bang!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Anytime I do trimming, I always, as part of my tools keep some cayene pepper and use that if necessary.


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

I haven't made a goat bleed too bad yet.
but myself.... that's another deal.
when I first started trimming hooves I was forever jabbing my holding had with the clippers - and I don't wear gloves too often unless it is cold - so I was getting some good cuts on myself. I would have vet wrap on my fingers and hands and finally my dad confiscated my clippers and ground the tips way down. 
oh much better!!! not more cuts on me.
after he did that I felt pretty dumb for not thinking of that sooner.
Now that I am better at it I don't hit my other hand too often but when I do it doesn't hurt now. :biggrin


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I use my handy dandy spiderwebs. :biggrin Put some on the bleeding area.. and let them stand on it between the milk stand. That holds pressure on it. When it stops bleeding.. I usually put some of the eye puffer powder. (nitrofurizone) (the same as the yellow ointment NFZ) The powder helps it dry.. and provides the same antibotic as ointment.. which gets left behind in the first track they make off the stand.


----------



## Pam V (Jan 3, 2009)

:really
spider webs????
Like real spider webs? From spiders?

I end up unknowingly choking up on the clippers cause they are to big and getting blood blisters on the area between my thumb and first finger from pinching in the clippers. Ow.

Pam


----------

